# Baltimore Woodworking Show



## Tom Smart (Jan 1, 2015)

This weekend (2-4 Jan) is the Baltimore Woodworking Show. This travels around the country, they are in New England next. Anyone go to these? 

http://www.thewoodworkingshows.com/webapp-shows/Baltimore


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2015)

I go to them, they are kinda fun. You can get some deals on things sometimes. Last day of the shows are best to get deals so the vendors don't have to move them. It's also a good place to see the new tools and get some hands on with them. Definitely worth the 10 or 12 bucks it cost to get in. imo


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 1, 2015)

Greg, thanks. I've got a hall pass for all 3 days to go wander and take advantage of some of the seminars. It will be nice to spend some time looking stuff over and not having to look over my shoulder at the crossed arms stance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 1, 2015)

Any knife makers attend the shows and put up a table?


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2015)

I went to a similar show last Fall. It was great to be able to talk to a lot of different people in a short period of time. Highly recommend unless you already have all the equipment and supplies you need. Chuck


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 1, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> unless you already have all the equipment and supplies you need



How would that even be possible??


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2015)

Tom Smart said:


> How would that even be possible??



Just speaking for me, I don't believe it is


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2015)

Tony said:


> Just speaking for me, I don't believe it is


My point exactly!!! Chuck


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm so stupid I should have looked for you guys at the show I wasn't even thinking I was their friday and Saturday. I spent a little money haha. 



 



 



 

And then I got a bunch of liquidation smalls like bowl calipers, zip ties, plug cutters. And sanding belts and discs. Good prices

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 4, 2015)

I recognize that slab of walnut....

I went Friday and today, just got back. I didn't win the drawing for the Powermatic Bandsaw, sigh. But I did spend way too much money on Carter guides to fix up my old Delta. Also got a "good deal" on an 8" CBN wheel. 

Probably will win the end-of-circuit drawing for the 3hp Sawstop so I'll let the bandsaw go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2015)

Tom Smart said:


> spend way too much money on Carter guides to fix up my old Delta.



Tom, let me know how those install and how they work please. I've got the 14" Delta and think about upgrading it every year, but just haven't pulled the trigger. Tony


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 4, 2015)

I'll do it, Tony. May be a week or so before I get a chance to install them. Looks like I might actually have to do some work this week. Bad habit to get back into.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh swweeeet! It's 20 minutes from me! I'll be going for sure....
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 5, 2015)

@JR Custom Calls what are you doing weekend after this coming one, Indy is only 3 hours away haha


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 5, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> @JR Custom Calls what are you doing weekend after this coming one, Indy is only 3 hours away haha


I'm down if you're driving.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 5, 2015)

Shew, i have to pay almost twice as much for fuel and get half the mileage.


----------

